# I love my dog



## FairyLights (29 April 2015)

my little Jack Russel is my best friend. Love him to bits.


----------



## Archangel (29 April 2015)

That's lovely :smile3:.  I love my dog too.


----------



## Dizzydancer (29 April 2015)

I love my dog too! Often find myself just lookin at him while he sleeps thinking how wonderful he is and that I just couldn't imagine my life without him!


----------



## Clodagh (29 April 2015)

Lovely thread. I love my dogs but my yellow lab pup has hit me like no other. We can just sit and look at each other, she is my shadow.


----------



## applecart14 (29 April 2015)

That's really nice.  Treasure him whilst you have him.

As this prayer by an unknown poet says:

 I'll lend you for a while a dog of mine, He said.
For you to love the while he lives and mourn for when he's dead. 
It may be twelve or thirteen years, or maybe two or three
 But will you, till I call him back, take care of him for me? 

He'll bring his charms to gladden you, and should his stay be brief, 
You'll have his lovely memories as solace for your grief."
 "I cannot promise he will stay; since all from earth return, 
But there are lessons taught down there I want this dog to learn. 

I've looked the wide world over in my search for teachers true
And from the throngs that crowd life's lanes I have chosen you. 
Now will you give him all your love, not think the labor vain, 
Nor hate Me when I come to call to take him back again?"

 "I fancied that I heard them say, "Dear Lord, Thy will be done! 
For all the joy this dog shall bring, the risk of grief we run. 
We'll shelter him with tenderness, we'll love him while we may, 
And for the happiness we've known, forever grateful stay; 

But should the angels call for him much sooner than we've planned, 
We'll brave the bitter grief that comes and try to understand!"

Someone once gave me this verse in a card after I'd lost my third horse in sucession and was feeling very down and I have treasured it since.  You can change the words dog to read horse and vice versa.

The words are really very true.  I miss my partners little dog Candy and my own dog Jemma every day.


----------



## ljohnsonsj (29 April 2015)

Me too, I am so lucky. My JRT x yorkie Jimmy is just fab, best thing that has ever happened to me and I feel so blessed to have him following me everywhere and cuddling upto me at every opportunity. Brought home our new Yorkie puppy billy last week, and love him already! Am blessed to have these lovely animals in my life


----------



## Mahoganybay (29 April 2015)

Just lovely! We said goodbye to our girl in November after 15 wonderful years! It is like we have lost a member of our family, but as hard as it is now she is not here I would not have changed any part of our journey with her!

Give your little dog and even bigger kiss and hug! They are truly mans best friend.


----------



## Leo Walker (8 May 2015)

I have 2 dogs currently and love them both, but my working bred whippet is my dog of a lifetime. I adore him beyond words and he feels the same  I could give you chapter and verse on him saving my life and being responsible for me being able to walk now, but it wouldn't come close to explaining how I feel about him.  I can hear him thinking and he knows when I'm happy/sad/in pain etc. 
He was a sod for the first year, and I cried literally every day over his behaviour, but I never considered myself anything other than lucky to have met him. Hes 3yr old now and is settled and happy and a compete joy to have around. 

He has given me soo much more than I will ever be able to give him. I am blessed to have him in my life, but I do worry what I will do without him when his time comes. I dont think I will ever have a relationship with another living being the way I do with him. I think the same way some people are blessed with a horse of a lifetime, I was blessed at a time when I needed it most, with the dog of a lifetime, and he has repaid me 10fold for sticking by him


----------



## Tiarella (8 May 2015)

What a fabulous thread. I also love my dog. He is my best friend and couldn't think of anyone better id rather spend my time with


----------



## Slightlyconfused (8 May 2015)

applecart14 said:



			That's really nice.  Treasure him whilst you have him.

As this prayer by an unknown poet says:

 I'll lend you for a while a dog of mine, He said.
For you to love the while he lives and mourn for when he's dead. 
It may be twelve or thirteen years, or maybe two or three
 But will you, till I call him back, take care of him for me? 

He'll bring his charms to gladden you, and should his stay be brief, 
You'll have his lovely memories as solace for your grief."
 "I cannot promise he will stay; since all from earth return, 
But there are lessons taught down there I want this dog to learn. 

I've looked the wide world over in my search for teachers true
And from the throngs that crowd life's lanes I have chosen you. 
Now will you give him all your love, not think the labor vain, 
Nor hate Me when I come to call to take him back again?"

 "I fancied that I heard them say, "Dear Lord, Thy will be done! 
For all the joy this dog shall bring, the risk of grief we run. 
We'll shelter him with tenderness, we'll love him while we may, 
And for the happiness we've known, forever grateful stay; 

But should the angels call for him much sooner than we've planned, 
We'll brave the bitter grief that comes and try to understand!"

Someone once gave me this verse in a card after I'd lost my third horse in sucession and was feeling very down and I have treasured it since.  You can change the words dog to read horse and vice versa.

The words are really very true.  I miss my partners little dog Candy and my own dog Jemma every day.
		
Click to expand...


Thank you for this post, I lost my three year old collie a week ago to day. Still devastated and can't understand that he was only three. Brought the tears but also a smile


----------



## Princess16 (8 May 2015)

kaufen said:



			I love my dog, she's a 2 and a half year old Labador and she's traing for people who get panic attacks and she's always the first thing to come to me if I have one and if I start struggling to breath she runs and gets my mom
		
Click to expand...

Wow that's really impressive. Was it hard to train her? Never heard of a dog being trained for that so well done her and I hope your condition improves for you - not nice x


----------



## Annette4 (9 May 2015)

I love my dogs too. They're so different but so wonderful in their own right. 

Jack isn't cuddly, he mostly wants to sleep and bimble around his walks every day and generally have a quiet life. But when I'm struggling, when someone is sad or anxious he will not leave them. He is so amazing with children and older people and tends to ignore anyone but his mum  

Fizz is a cuddle monster and always so excited to see everyone. She's so clever and trainable but has this awesome cheeky streak that although embarrassing (last night it was decided half way through flyball training to go for a run round and play with a lab cross and that became the new game).


----------



## LHIS (13 May 2015)

I love my dog too, she is the most wonderful little creature with so much personality. (Ruby, Patterdale Terrier aged 6 and a half  )


----------



## PolarSkye (13 May 2015)

I love both of ours - Daisy is very easy to love - she's loyal, affectionate, sweet and biddable (if a bit dim) - she gets along with everyone - dogs, children, horses, other animals - she's unflappable and we can take her absolutely anywhere.

Fred is a challenge - he's neurotic, fearful, extremely sensitive - not good with small furries, hates horses, can be fear aggressive, is very territorial and doesn't really like many other dogs . . . but he's my favourite.  He's unbelievably smart and obedient - incredibly loyal, and absolutely devoted to our family.  I think his eyesight is starting to go, he's getting grey around the muzzle (he's black) and he doesn't move as well as he used to (was quick as lightning), but he's the apple of my eye and my heart will splinter into a million pieces when he goes.

P


----------



## sogold (13 October 2015)

Lovely thread. I love my dogs but my yellow lab pup has hit me like no other. We can just sit and look at each other, she is my shadow.


----------



## Amymay (13 October 2015)

I love my dog.

She brings joy into my life every day &#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Mince Pie (13 October 2015)

I love mine as well, my collie dog is my soul mate but my JRT is my little co-pilot! Such a cheeky little sod and always makes me laugh  My staffy is my cuddle monster which is great when I'm having a bad day.


----------



## misst (13 October 2015)

My little JRT is my best girl - she is my friend, my companion my little shadow and my OH calls her "2 steps" as she is always 2 steps behind us.  I cannot express the joy she has brought to us over the last 9 years. My beautiful old girl (a rescue 2 years ago) is such a quiet and loving girl, she is so grateful for everything and I am so glad we can help her enjoy her final years (she is about 11 or 12 and is a staffy x). I also have my lovely "grand dog" who belongs to my son, she is a JRT x border and comes for sleep overs whenever possible! Love them all to bits and they are all snoring now on the sofas with me and OH crammed into a small space each!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (13 October 2015)

I love mine, too much! I bought new fish to keep Zak entertained :redface3: There was a dog on the telly last night: he ran up, jumped on the bed and snuggled in, head on my collar bone. My heart just turns over at my boys. They're all cuddle monsters, Bear is not happy until he's on my knee.


----------



## NellRosk (13 October 2015)

I love my little dog more than words could describe.


----------



## Mahoganybay (13 October 2015)

I posted earlier on in the thread saying I loved my Golden Retriever who was pts a year ago.

I am thrilled to say, I love my new little guy. Came home to our family on Friday (my word only 4 days ago, feels like he has been with us forever). Nearly 9 week old Buddy the Cockapoo.

He is just wonderful, and I know even after this short time I am going to love the little dude unconditionally.


----------



## Hanson (13 October 2015)

I love mine too. They give unconditional love ( well, as long as they get fed, exercised, cuddled and a space on the sofa).....

I was on my own last week, OH away on business, so I was in charge of 2 horse, 2 dogs, 1 cat and elderly mum and had my full time job to do with an hours commute each way. The staffing was the most tiring to manage as she demands so much attention but she gives it back 200%!

OH phoned to check if I was Ok throughout week...didn't like to say no, and dogs had taken his place on sofa, bed etc!!!!!


----------



## Copperpot (14 October 2015)

I love my dogs too. We have 5 but the rescue one to me is just extra special. I love him more than anything. He seems to know what I am thinking and what I am going to do before I do it.


----------



## twiggy2 (14 October 2015)

I have loved each and every one of my dogs but my lurcher was my soul mate and I miss her dearly, I never knew you could miss a soul so badly it hurts. Don't get me wrong I would be a lesser person if I had never had her in my life so I feel enriched that I had almost 8 yrs with her and would not change a thing because what saw her out early was her zest for life in the fast lane.

Each and every one of you treasure those special connections they are so rare.


----------



## RunToEarth (14 October 2015)

Great thread. I love my dog, it is insane how many times I tell her I love her in any one day. I've had dogs since being small, but my little retriever is my life - there are relatively few humans I care for more than I do my little dog.


----------

